# Smoked Bacon Wrapped Armadillo Eggs



## ToppDogg (Mar 14, 2019)

Found a recipe for Smoked Bacon Wrapped Armadillo Eggs and had to try them

All wrapped up, seasoned and on the smoker at 225 for 2 hours.







2 hours later.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm hungry now. ..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll file that one away for when my jalapeno plants start coming in heavy....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking good, can't wait for nicer weather to arrive.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------

